
Venezuela’s Nemesis Is a Hardware Salesman at a Home Depot in Alabama - kumarski
http://www.wsj.com/articles/venezuelas-nemesis-is-a-screw-salesman-at-a-home-depot-in-alabama-1479672919
======
tomrod
Click-bait title aside, it's interesting to see how access to information
reshapes society, even in a microcosm.

